# Motorhome tables



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone actually use the table that is always awkward to store and heavy to move about? Or are we all into coffee tables etc?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We do Russell. The folding table stores in a dedicated slide in slot in a big floor cupboard. It's easy to slide in and out - much easier than the previous ones which had to be man-handled ( and I use the term advisedly) up into a high wardrobe. We don't leave it up all the time.

We use this table outside as well.

We also use the coffee table and never take that down for storage -which is in the same place as the big table. In fact we find it very useful for the laptop, writing the diary, as a coffee table even. We were going to take it out altogether but have not done so.

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Our big table sits in it's storage which is in a purpose made slot below the storage area (luton).

We only use it rarely inside the motorhome, prefering to use the small round coffee table. But if weather kind we will use it outside.


----------

